# Jellystone Waller



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Hauling the RV to Jellystone park in Waller for a couple of days over spring break!!!!

We are so excited! :sarcasm

From there, I would like to go somewhere and camp on the Comal or Guadalupe
We've never camped there, any suggestions for a family with three kids (11, 8, 5)?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

river road camp is a nice place


----------



## NewIbis (May 3, 2005)

Look into landa park RV in new branfels. Not the greatest park but really cool to be able to back right up to the Comal. Literally within 10 feet of the water. Take a ladder and u can jump in and then climb right back up. It's across from the wurstfest hall. Had a blast there this past summer. Advantage over the Guadalupe because its spring fed and has water.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Ha! I hear ya about visiting Jelly Stone!

Just my opinion here but you couldn't pay me to stay at Landa RV! It's a great location on the Comal but you should REALLY research it before you book it.

Here's a couple of more options for you too:

http://www.pecanpark.com/index.php

http://www.leisureresort.net/gallery/

Both of these are on the San Marcos River, we really like them both but the kids seem to like Leisure Resort better. Since we started going to these two places on the San Marcos we haven't been back to New Braunfels in a while now.


----------

